# XML Daten durchsuchen und auswerten



## zunder (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
ich bin ein absoluter Anfäger, soll aber eine Webseite zur Bildersuche erstellen.
Die Bilder selbst sind in einem Filesystem abgespeichert. 
Zu den Bildern gibt es noch Metadaten, die im XML beschrieben sind. 
Auf der Webseite soll Listfelder geben, wo die Metadaten ausgewählt werden können. Nachdem die Auswahl erfolgt ist, und auf Button "suche" geklickt wurde, müssen die Metadaten der Bilder durchsucht werden 
und alle Bilder die passen, angzeigt werden.

Kann mir irgendemand helfen und zumindestens den groben weg beschreiben 
womit und wie sowas zu machen ist

MfG
zunder


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich werde dir später ein kleines JS Beispiel posten - aber soviel vorweg: mach das BITTE nicht im Client. Lass die ganze XML auf dem Server bearbeiten - mit php / asp / perl - egal - umständlicher wie mit JS geht es nicht. Nochdazu wird es dann nur von den neusten Brwosern unterstütz wobei ich am Opera Support stark zweifle. Desweiteren brauchst du mindersten 2 Lösungen - einmal für den IE einmal für Netscape. Ich kann nur davon abraten. Also Grundsätzlich gehts - ist aber so wie wenn man einen Baum mit einem Taschenmesser fällen würde 

bye


----------



## zunder (18. Februar 2004)

Danke erstmal!
Also soll ich eine statische HTML mit allen Listboxen (Die auszuwählnden Metadaten enthalten) erstellen. Diese HTML mit serverseitigen Script verbinden, der meine XML auslesen kann. 
Die XML soll den Link auf das Bild enthalten. 

Oder ist alles Unsinn?

MfG
zunder


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

sorry das ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde. Ich würde es so angehen:

1) Mit PHP die XML Dateien mit den Metadaten auslesen.
2) Mit PHP die entsprechenden <select> Felder schreiben lassen (Mit den Metadaten)
3) Den rest schreiben lassen...

Also eigentlich nichts statisches. Hast du vielleicht ein Beispiel XML File mit den Metadaten?

bye

//edit: So wie du es machen wolltest kannst du es aber prnzipiell auch machen - wird halt nur aufwendig wenn es sehr viele verschiedene Metadaten sind...


----------



## zunder (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
Hier ist meine xml
<?xml version="1.0" standalone="yes"?>

<Meta_daten>
<basic_info>
       <farbmodell>RGB</farbmodell>
       <einsatzgebiet>internet</einsatzgebiet>
       <basicParams>
           <file_name>blueimage.jpg</file_name<
           <resolution>72.dpi</resolution>
       </basicParams>
</basic_info>
<history_data>
       <creation_data>maerz_2004</creation_data>
       <modification_data>
           <transformed>rotate by 180 degree</transformed>
           <retouched>retuschiert</retouched>
       </modifikation_data>
</history_data>
</Meta_daten>

Falls user auf die "rgb" und "internet" gewählt haben, sollen alle Bilder die in ihren Metadaten diese Attribute haben, ihnen zur Ansicht geschickt werden.

Ich hoffe Du kannst mir helfen, da ich gar keine Idee hab, wie sowas zu machen ist.

MfG
zunder


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab noch ein paar fragen:
1) Hat jedes Bild eine eigene XML Datei, oder ist es eine Datei mit mehreren (allen) Metadaten der Bilder?
2) Von wievielen Bildern reden wir?
3) Welche Techniken darfst / kannst du verwenden?

melde dich bitte mal per Mail bei mir...

bye


----------

